# Very sick little Nigerian almost 6 month doeling.



## LADEDO (Feb 16, 2010)

We have a young Nigerian doeling almost 6 months old that has been very healthy and usually very hard to catch but this morning during chores we found her just lying flat next to her mother not able to get up. We have had her and her mother and 2 other medium size goats in a pen together for a long time now and no problems. We feed them grassy alfalfa and a small amount of a goat mixture from our feed mill and fresh water. We brought her in the house and she is on a blanket so we can watch her. We gave her 2 pumps of Goat Nutria drench and 1 ml of penicillin. She can not hold her head up byself and will not eat or drink with me holding it. She has tried to get up and gets as far as her head up wobbly and when she goes to get up she just falls. She can move her legs and falls to another side but she has only done this 2 times all day. When she was first brought in she chewed on a couple strands hay but since nothing and I havent seen her chew cud either. She hasnt urinated or had a bowl movement yet. Someone told me to try a tablespoon of yogurt, so I did and that has done nothing. We only have 5 Nigerians and about 8 other does and their young ones . We are new to goats as of last year and have been learning alot but still have so very much to learn. We started for our grandson of 7 and have since gotten hooked on them our selves. Please if anyone has a suggestion let us know we would hate to loose her and would appreciate any help.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

have you taken her temp? do that first then make sure she isn't just constipated if no temp. Is she weaned? also see if she is dehydrated pull up her skin see if it snaps back to orginal get back to use with answers especially the temp


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

if you don't have lactated ringers give your vet a call and get some. 
where are you located we may know someone close to help you


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Agree with above, take her temp, see if she is hydrated.. 
has she been vaccinated for entro
has she been wormed
Has she had cocci treatment for preventive.
Barb


----------



## LADEDO (Feb 16, 2010)

She does not seem to be dehydrated by skin check. Her tempreture is 102 . I have not given her anything for coccidiosis, no entro vaccination (what is this), wormed a little over 2 months ago. What are lactated rings? I hope I answered everything.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Entero vaccination is CD&T...the T is for tetanus, the C and D are two different types of clostridia. Entero is short for enterotoxemia, which is an overgrowth of clostridial organisms in the goat's gut...they are always there but when they get out of control, they release toxins into the goat's system at a level that the goat cannot handle. Botulism, for example, is a type of clostridium. When someone gets botulism poisoning, it's not because of the bacteria directly, but because they produce a paralyzing toxin as a waste product. At this point, if this is part of her problem, you need the antitoxin, not the regular vaccine.

Coccidia are also a real possibility if you have not done any prevention. They are a parasite like giardia and will cause serious damage to the goat's digestive system. You would want to treat her with Dimethox 40%, most likely. What was she wormed with, and where do you live?


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Just to mention that the skin snap test does NOT work in goats, even a dead goat's skin will snap back. In this heat I would definitly get this girl hydrated first to buy yourself time to find out what else is wrong. Especially if she is not urinating. Most animals die of secondary dehydration first, not of the actual issue


Is she anemic, what do her membranes look like ??

Lactated ringers is like IV in humans, it's a saline solution to be given Sub Q. Get a vet so she can be hydrated or ask to buy one. Tomorrow morning may be too late. Friends lost an adult milker overnight to dehydration. You cannot hydrate her with anything you give her orally as it will send up in the wrong stomach. 

Jana


----------



## LADEDO (Feb 16, 2010)

I gave her another one pump of the Goat-Nutri drench as per the directions. She is eating the hay now. I hope thats a good thing? I have been getting her to drink water. I am about 23 miles south of Tomah, WI.


----------



## LADEDO (Feb 16, 2010)

Her color of gums and mouth are better looking than this morning. They were more pale this morning. I really appreciate everyones input. I will be picking up a


----------



## LADEDO (Feb 16, 2010)

Should I be keeping the hay away from her and just push water . I will have to wait til morning to get her to a vet. Til then I will try to do what I can to help her.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Ladedo, 

how are you "pushing" water? Is she drinking by herself? Anything forced down her throat will not supply her with any liquids. Nutridrench is just molasses, a quick sugar fix basically but I am glad she is eating. Hay is good, let her eat all she wants. If she is drinking by herself , thats a good thing. 

You need to check her eye membranes, not gums and mouth - see if you can look up FAMACHA chart online to compare. 

If this doeling was not raised on cocci prevention, run a fecal to see what her levels are. 

Jana


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK this is just what I would do for right now until you can get her into the vet. Give her an enema preferable using the infant stuff from the drug store. but if you don't have it use some warm water with a couple drops of dish soap and a 3 cc syring without the needle probably will take a couple doses. Get her to poop. keep giving her fluids Will she take a bottle?? if so give her some Vit D milk warmed but not water out of a bottle. Give her the yogurt if she;ll take it and IMO don't think hay will hurt but I wouldn't give her any grain. You do need to treat her with a sulfa cocci med per instructions in the Worming section as soon as possible also the famacha chart is in goat 101


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

It sound like what it happened to me 5 years ago. My baby goats were laying there like that. It was a bad case of coccidia and no diherrea either. It sound like it is coccidia. So you need to give the baby lactacted ringers and coccidia medication and treat it and start her on coccidia prevention every 20 days..


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Most of us are very easy to find via our websites, or google.com us for phonenumbers. Call in emergency situations like this, or put up your number for one of the local girls to you, to call and help. Kids can't go long before they die from dehydration. Keeping lactated ringers on hand is vital, if you can't get it from a vet than get it from hoeggers. Without diarrhea seen in the kid crop it's likely not cocci, and by 6 months, even here we don't see much in the way of cocci. Worms are another story and if she is anemic, check out goatkeeping 101 Famacha chart, it is nothing more than a chart that shows the eye membranes to check for anemia. Check the whole herd. IT could also be heat stroke, or polio if she has had a stomach upset or been injurned. Welcome to the forum and please read your PM I sent. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

how is your baby today?


----------



## LADEDO (Feb 16, 2010)

She is about the same, I am running to a close vet for some of the things that everyone has mentioned to try. This vet admittedly does not deal much with goats so I hope he will work with me. I told him I was asking advise from various knowledgable goat people and so hopefully we can work it out. I have a fecal sample as she did have two bowl movements both normal looking so he said they send it out so hopefully with all your help I can work with him and both of us can learn. I thank you all so very much and wait with anymore advise for this from you all. I will be back.


----------



## LADEDO (Feb 16, 2010)

I purchased 2 lactated ringer's injection( I had never purchased these before and expected them to come as a kit so now I am waiting on someone picking up the rest of it,after this I will have them on hand. USP 1000mL was the smallest they had ( I have never done this, does anyone out there now where I can get directions on line or a diagram somewhere). They looked puzzled about antitoxin for enterotoxemia and said they had none. I did get DI-METHOX sulfadimethoxine injection-40% , looking on site I found where I would give her 1cc per 5#(orally ?)today and then 1cc per 10# 2nd,3rd,4th & 5th day and then repeat after 20 days for how long? and is ther something else I should give with it and dosage? The vet only left me one syringe of BoSe (1mL) to give her today at his office( I gave her that underskin as he directed on label as soon as I got home), I did purchase a bottle when I got there for furture use, does anyone have a suggestion on when they give this or if I should give her one again in near furture? I also asked for banamine and the receptionist gave me FLU-NIX D and said that is generic for this. Our little doe is about the same only up on side holding head up alot more than yesterday but shak, today she is having bowl & bladder movement, she is grinding her teeth and still can get up on all 4's, more alert but. According to the chart on 101 she is not anemic. Could you explain or tell me were I can learn more about the polio in goats? I can't thank you all enough for your help. All suggestions are welcome as to what steps I would take after getting that IV going. If I ask to many questions please just let me know.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Ladedo, 

glad you got your stuff. Some vets look at you as if you grew a third head when you ask, ha !

DiMethox - this is the right drug , I would dose at treatment dose actually 1cc per 5lbs for 5 days. 

BoSe - one time dose should be enough for now. This is a vitamin E/selenium supplement and is usually given 30 days before breeding and in any situation where immunity needs a boost (sick kid, etc). 

Benamine comes under several generic names, mine is Supressor. Give 1cc per 100lbs subQ for the pain if she is grinding teeth.

First thing, give the lactated ringers - feel free to call me if you need help (phone on my website), Vicki taught me through this and I have since done it plenty of times, it's easier than it looks 

Dewormer - if not sure and fecal was not done I would dose with Cydectin cattle pour on given orally at 1cc per 22lbs of weight. This is available at feed stores, Lumber 2, Atwoods, TSC, etc. 

Look up polio in Goatkeeping 101 here on the forum. 

Good luck and call or email someone if you need help.

Jana


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

You can give her the lactated ringers under the skin.. in a couple of different spots.. up by shoulders works.. how small is she.. I would give her 20 ccs on each side until the lump goes down and do this every few hrs.. 
Barb


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

If you haven't given her a shot of fortified b-complex, that will perk her up and increase her appetite. And if she went a while without eating I would think it a VERY good idea to give her some. Even regular b-complex will make her feel better.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You can place those lumps in numerous places along the spine over the rear hips as well and as Barbara said, under the skin. Pull up the skin and make a tent with it, then insert the needle into the air space the tent creates. I would give small doe such as yours in this heat, a half a bag 2x a day until she is hydrated. Allow her free-choice hay and I also would give her Vit B Complex or Thiamin. But, if it is Cocci and/or lungworms she will need the Vit B/Thiamin and possibly an antibiotic as well. Keep up with the Banamine too.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK remember the Demethox 40 is given orally. 
as for lactated ringers I give on each side like Barb stated up around the shoulder area but not as hight as the spine. Let it fill up to a small half orange (like cupping your hand) with she absorbs all this then do it again on opposite side. I keep doing it until no longer quickly absorbed and then do again later in the day until she is drinking well on her own and doing better.


----------



## LADEDO (Feb 16, 2010)

I am so glad I asked for all your help as she is doing much better except still weak on legs. The BoSe, lactated ringer and banamine has helped alot and I will be taking more of the preventive measures. I know she is not up and running yet but I know I would have lost her right away if not for all your help. I know it will help alot in the future for me to have all of these items on hand. Thank you all and I will be checking the forum alot more often and Im sure having alot more questions.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Glad to hear she is better and yes, the Benamine and lactated ringes are buying you more time to find out what's wrong and fix it and help the body fight it. It saved my butt this year. 

Jana


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

So good to hear!! keep up the lactated ringers until she is up and bouncing


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, very good to hear.... 
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

How is she doing now?


----------



## AppleBottomsHerd (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd never heard of lactated ringers until I read this post. Of course, I presume there's going to be a lot of that going on for me on this forum. How is the little one doing now?


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Stephanie, 

lactated ringers are just like IV, they look the same as IV you get in the ER, used for livestock. Glad you found us, lots to learn 

Jana


----------



## LADEDO (Feb 16, 2010)

Although our little doe was more alert and held her head up we lost her a few days ago but I wanted to wait for the fecal to come back from the lab from vet to ask a few more questions and to let everyone know what the cause of our problems were. We got results back today which was numberous coccidia oocysts seen. I feel bad we lost her but I am still thankful to you all for your help and making it possible for me to affoid this problem again. I started feeding the medicated pellets right away and there are no signs of other sickness but there wasnt with her either. Would you suggest we treat all young with DI-METHOX treatment because of this? I also have corrid if this would be better? Do you suggest we treat any adults because of this or should they be alright.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry that you lost her... Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry abt the loss. 
Medicated pellets just aren't all the answer. Doing regular fecals 
Yes treat them all now with Demethox 40% and then routine prevention with it.

Corid has to be used when starting out at day 20 it will not kill what they have now it is a preventative.


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

Awww. Sorry that you lost her.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

I am sorry. While I lost one this year I take comfort that I am no longer losing them to what I used to - based on the knowledge and prevention techniques I got here  This is a good place to be for raising healthy happy goats. 

Jana


----------

